# 1
1  -  ?
           3- ,    9    1  ,       9 ...         ?

----------

> 1  -  ?
>            3- ,    9    1  ,       9 ...         ?


    ?)

----------


## olga-osina

, ..   9 *

----------

> , ..   9 *


 .  ,             3   .
   9  *     .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ..   9 *


  -      ,     ,     




> ?)


 




> 3- ,    9    1  ,       9 ...


        ?

 431.
1.                                         ,          .
4.           (     3  3  422  ),   ,   ,     ,     .



         -   -

----------


## olga-osina

> -      ,     ,


,   *

----------


## olga-osina

> ,             3   .
>    9  *     .

----------


## Arhimed0

**,     



> .


 



> ,             3   .


 



> 9  *     .


   . 


    431
   ,  ...       -

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,   *


 
 431.
1.                 **  **  **      ,          .
 421.
1. **      ,        1  1  419  , ** **       ,   1  420  ,  *           ,*   ,    422  .


     - .             +/- 1  * - 

   -      ,

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


     .

----------

> .
> 
> 
>      - .             +/- 1  * - 
> 
>    -      ,


+

----------

> .


 .        .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

-,    .
     , ..   =    .
             1   2 .
  ,      ** ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .   .


   ,  .

----------


## Desperado

! , , -     ?
      3  2020. Tester   ,    .
 -.
       2 .     3   0 ..jpg
, ,  .

----------

> ! , , -     ?
>       3  2020. Tester   ,    .
>  -.
>        2 .     3   0 ..jpg
> , ,  .


         150  170    6    9 .

----------


## Desperado

1:       .       .

----------

> ,  .


        .     .  :Wink:

----------

> 


 9 .  ?
     ,      .      :Mad:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      .


   ,       "  0,5 . ",     .  ,       ? ,   ,       ?

----------

!
, ,     ?    ,   .

----------

> , ,     ?


   ,       ?  -

----------

> ,       ?  -


   ,   ,    .    2018   - , 2019   2020  ,     9  2020   - .

----------

> .


    ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,


   ,           0400400011  .      "    ,    ,     ,  "     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> "  0,5 . ",     .


,   ,  , - .
  3.1  . -           - ,     500,256    500,25,   500,26.     ,   -  .

----------

?
   (     )       284240
       .
         5      .           ,      (.7 .431  ).

 134-018-332 14 .170 /  * 22% = 284240.02

              ,       ,       .   .  4 .     1-  2- ?

----------

> 1-  2- ?


?      3    134-018-332 14.




> .
>  134-018-332 14 .170 /  * 22% = 284240.02



,         (     )    284240

----------

.    .   .

----------

